# ETA 2824-2 worn from hand winding?



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I have seen this a couple of times now and heard it mentioned many times before regarding the ETA 2824. The boss that the barrel bridge rides on is worn in these two examples. Does this explain the "gritty" feel when hand winding an ETA 2824 and is this a weakness with this movement? Should hand winding be avoided?

ETA 2824 worn from excessive hand winding

Servicing a Doxa dive watch « Archer Watches Blog


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I hand wind mine, but I do it slowly.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Watchbreath,



Watchbreath said:


> I hand wind mine, but I do it slowly.


Speed won't kill it, it is just the total number of revolutions combined with missing lubrication.

If I change to an automatic, I just give it a start with one or two crown revolutions, and leave the rest to the selfwinding assembly. So I can't imagine why an automatic needs daily manual winding. However, if maintenance intervals are not extended to infinite, the crown-wheel post will last forever, although actually not optimized for manual winding.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

The damage shown in those pictures is from lubricant failure and possibly foreign material in the works also. As Doc says, that 'lens' shaped post should last provided servicing is followed. Hand winding would not cause that damage. Small amounts of moisture in a watch can and will displace oils, and even if the moisture dries up, the damage is done.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't wind it daily, only for rotation.


Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi Watchbreath,
> 
> Speed won't kill it, it is just the total number of revolutions combined with missing lubrication.
> 
> ...


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

If not worn it should be on a correctly programed winder. I do about 30 wrist rotations when I take my watch off and when I put it on to insure it is fully wound when wearing every day. Saves wear on the crown seals too.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

All of my watches have either the ETA 2824-2 or ETA 2836-2 elabore. I give them some good shakes to start them up whenever I'm switching watches in the rotation. I don't like to handwind because I am afraid to put wear on the winding mechanism. However, if my watch stops while I'm setting the time as a result of not enough shaking; then I will handwind it because I don't feel like screwing the crown in and shaking the watch again.

Also, when I'm done wearing a watch, I set it on my bedside table. Usually they have enough juice left to keep ticking for an additional day and a half. Although I wear my watches about 15 hours a day so keeping one ticking is not a concern for me. I don't use winders, don't see the point.

Edit: I just realized how old this thread is. I had a link to it and didn't check the date.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> . . . . . I don't use winders, don't see the point.
> 
> Edit: I just realized how old this thread is. I had a link to it and didn't check the date.


You may wish to review this "best of" thread and evaluate your current opinions on the topic in light of the information contained therein.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/f6-2824-handwinding-thread-866942.html


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

The more I read the more I'm learning about this movement and how to properly work it


----------

